# Open Range



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tales of a hay hauler.....from Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/blogs/tales-of-a-hay-hauler/tales-of-a-hay-hauler-open-range


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Tales of a hay hauler.....from Progressive Forage Grower.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.progressiveforage.com/blogs/tales-of-a-hay-hauler/tales-of-a-hay-hauler-open-range


I like the "cute little California" trucks line.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

on another note....I really enjoyed the movie "Open Range"....I thought Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall were outstanding....perfect movie for me.....had wide open country....a great historical story line....and a little romance...can't get no better than that....oh yeah....had a little shoot 'em up too. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I like the last sentence!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Is it sad.that meeting Brad is on my bucket list? Always read his column.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> Is it sad.that meeting Brad is on my bucket list? Always read his column.


Dang SVF....I believe you must have snow fever.....my bucket does not hold any "editors".....you need to get some sun. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder why the author wouldn't accompany the article with some pics?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Vol said:


> Dang SVF....I believe you must have snow fever.....my bucket does not hold any "editors".....you need to get some sun.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> on another note....I really enjoyed the movie "Open Range"....I thought Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall were outstanding....perfect movie for me.....had wide open country....a great historical story line....and a little romance...can't get no better than that....oh yeah....had a little shoot 'em up too.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Great movie. Probably seen it 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> on another note....I really enjoyed the movie "Open Range"....I thought Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall were outstanding....perfect movie for me.....had wide open country....a great historical story line....and a little romance...can't get no better than that....oh yeah....had a little shoot 'em up too.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I think I remember reading the shoot out at the end was the longest in movie history&#8230;.intentionally.

Maybe one of Clint Eastwood's westerns held the record before then.

My favorite moment in the movie was when they were lined up to square off at the end. Costner walked up to the cocky, braggart gunslinger and shot him in the head during mid sentence. Shuts one up every time.


----------

